# how do i get the boys to hit me?????



## Kitty (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi guys I just need a little bit of advice.

 I have boxed and competed before I have few fights under my belt ( 5 wins 1 KO)  but I have just discovered MT and I am loving it.  However I am having a few problems and just wanted some advice..

 I am the only female training in my gym, its a really great one and I really dont want to move but in sparring I find the boys will not take me seriously.  I have spoken to them but I know they are holding back and its getting to the stage where I feel like  I am not getting enough out of my training. They seem to think I am slightly made of glass! 

 This is slightly reinforced by the face when one of the guys did spar properly with me I came away with a huge bruises and cut lip (which I am really fine with as its contact sport) but really attracted a lot of attention and now I think might make things worse.  Any suggestion on how I can address this?

Also I was wondering if anyone has any feedback or has been to the Tiger Muay Thai gym in Thailand as I have just signed up for training for ten days in August. 

Thanks so much guys any suggestion would be great!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Take the initiative perhaps--up the level of power on your part, and they can't help but follow suit. In sparring, the learning curve tends to be rather quick right there.

(This would have been a great post for the Women in Martial Arts folder, btw!)


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2009)

Kitty said:


> Hi guys I just need a little bit of advice.
> 
> I have boxed and competed before I have few fights under my belt ( 5 wins 1 KO)  but I have just discovered MT and I am loving it.  However I am having a few problems and just wanted some advice..
> 
> ...


5 wins + 1KO?  Wow nice record!!!  Hey you can fight and so make sure you keep hitting the boys with the intent of beating them.  In my experience, one thing guys do not like (no matter how emancipated from masculininity they are), is being beaten by a girl!  I am sorry this is simple advice - and but just KEEP FIGHTING how you fight, take it to them.  If they do not respond in kind, they will be beaten.  Good luck (though it sounds as if you need none of it!!) 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Simple. Hit them. Hard. Then hit them again. Show that you are not to be treated with kid gloves, and if they don't up their game, then they will suffer the consequences. Speaking as a guy, if I am training with a female practitioner, and she is being solid against me, then that is what I give back. If you show that you can give, then they will be more willing to give back. And if not, at least you get to hit them hard and vent a little frustration (that they are the main cause for in the first place!).


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 10, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Simple. Hit them. Hard. Then hit them again. Show that you are not to be treated with kid gloves, and if they don't up their game, then they will suffer the consequences. Speaking as a guy, if I am training with a female practitioner, and she is being solid against me, then that is what I give back. If you show that you can give, then they will be more willing to give back. And if not, at least you get to hit them hard and vent a little frustration (that they are the main cause for in the first place!).


 
What he said.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2009)

Ask them if they are girly-men.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 10, 2009)

I wanted to comment, but with all the good things said, it will be redundant, but here goes. With guys, it is a pay back thing. We trade until someone steps up the game, then it is a decision to either wimp, or rally. If you wimp you will get no respect, if you take it back to them, not maliciously, then you are part of the crew. In your case you have already proved yourself, but the after effect of sporting battle wounds has a negative effect with some. With guys, battle wounds are a badge, but in your case they will come off differently. In your case show them you are there for the long haul, and spar like you are one of the guys, with that give and take I mentioned above. It won't take long before things turn around for you.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 10, 2009)

What they said. Knock the livin' bejeebers outta the guys. They'll get the message eventually.


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2009)

Nag them.  It works on your boyfriend/husband, it'll probably work on these guys.


----------



## bubbu9999 (Jul 12, 2009)

There is nothing more to say really...I have trained many Women fighters in MT and they all ask me the same thing and I respond the same as everyone, and its proven. Just Hit them as hard as you can, and just show that you mean it. that's about it really.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, It worked a treat I had sparring last night and did eight rounds of kicking the living day lights out of the boys! (Bless them!)  it seems to have worked  although my instructor did  ask me what was wrong with me  and when I told him my tactic he simply smiled!  Dare is ay it I think I might have cracked it! 

Cheers for the advice!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 14, 2009)

Brilliant!!!

... although I fear we may have created a monster here...


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2009)

Great to hear everything worked out.  Kitty, you gotta understand that guys are pretty much conditioned from birth by our parents to be nice and never hit a woman under any circumstance.  As much as you may ask him to, it's something that's not easy to override.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 14, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Great to hear everything worked out.  Kitty, you gotta understand that guys are pretty much conditioned from birth by our parents to be nice and never hit a woman under any circumstance.  As much as you may ask him to, it's something that's not easy to override.



This is so true. We have a couple of guys who just can't break through that, no matter how many times you kick them in the face. Last week, I got so frustrated with one of them that I started waiting for him to throw something and dropping my guard at the last moment to MAKE him hit me. I think he got pretty disconcerted by that, but he still mostly acted like a human punching bag. <sigh>


----------



## searcher (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Chris Parker on this one.    Knock one or two of them out and see what happens.    Just be ready for the flipside.     My Wife did this and she had to start fighting for her life everytime she would spar.


----------



## Vladi (Jul 23, 2009)

Everything I wanted to say was already said, except one point.
Be patient, for guys, hitting a girl is a big change of gears.
Although your currently doing the right thing, still, be patient.


----------



## Slihn (Jul 25, 2009)

Kitty said:


> Hi guys I just need a little bit of advice.
> 
> I have boxed and competed before I have few fights under my belt ( 5 wins 1 KO) but I have just discovered MT and I am loving it. However I am having a few problems and just wanted some advice..
> 
> ...


 


Acutally in Muay Thai the sparring is suppose to be high intensity , low impact (that is how they train in Thailand) . After sparring you should never walk away with a bruised lip.I know you are probably going to argue with me but if you go to Thailand you will see that they go REALLY hard on the pads , and light and technial on each other. There are very few injuries there like compare to here in the states.


Anyway ask them to to increase the intesnsity , but let me keep it light, as long as it is instense and technical when your skills will continue to improve.

-Muay Thai Fighter (4-1-0)


----------



## Slihn (Jul 25, 2009)

Kitty said:


> Hi guys I just need a little bit of advice.
> 
> I have boxed and competed before I have few fights under my belt ( 5 wins 1 KO) but I have just discovered MT and I am loving it. However I am having a few problems and just wanted some advice..
> 
> ...


 
Also I havent heard to much good about tiger.  I dont know how serious you are , but is you want the old school knitty gritty look into Kaewsamrit.

Link to site:

www.muaythai*kaewsamrit*.com/ 

Clip of training:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk0xe83WRFA&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19FvUq8Phng&feature=related


----------

